# 2010 Camaro SS (WORTEC FOS CAR) - Hampshire Vehicle Detailing



## Guest (Jul 4, 2010)

Had a call a few weeks back and my diary was pretty full to say the least but when I heard new Camaro SS mentioned I knew I could make a space for it in the diary and knowing it was the Wortec demo car @ Goodwood this wknd made it even more appealing.

The car is the white with black stripes and 1 or only 20ish in the uk atm, this car has just had fitted the custom Wortec exhaust system which I must say sounded awesome.

Anyway less chat lets see some arrival pics.....




























Looks fine, right lets take her out in the sun to take a closer look...


















































































So quite swirly and some bad water etchings too.

Firstly the car was pre-washed with powermax3 then foamed, de-tarred re-washed then clayed and dried.

De-tarring



















Now time for inspection under halogens.































































































































not the most photogenic colour for the swirls and defects.

so onto the correcting, thought it would be nice and easy so opted for megs 205 on a polishing pad, no way....

ending up eliate car car cutting pad and menz ip 3.02 followed by menz rd85, then a IPA wipedown.

The car was then LP'd prior for the first layer of wax, dodo diamond white this was left for 24hrs before it being followed by light fantastic, the wheels sealed with 2x coats of poorboys, tyres and trim dressed.

Glass polished and engine bay given a wipedown and dress with 303.

Finished pics.
























































































































































































































































































A new little touch.....






















































































































Keep an eye out soon for another 1 but a little MORE special 

Total time 15hrs

Thanks for looking.

Paul​


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Fantastic stuff Paul, car looks so crisp now.:thumb: I love a bit of American muscle so thanks for this.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Mmmmmm bet that had some POWEEERRRRR! That wortec exhaust looks mean as well


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning car!!!!


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looked fantastic in the flesh, was so bright I had to wear sun glasses to look at it 

Top job that man :thumb:


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

Now that is worth a big up. What a job mate well done and what a car. I love them just so mean looking. Right up my street mate:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Theval (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome car, nice job Paul,:thumb: sticker is a nice touch:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, was a real beast....


----------



## Leonidas (Jun 16, 2010)

Love it, love it, love it! And I want one


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb again Paul :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Awesome car!

Daz.


----------



## e30sport32 (Jun 23, 2010)

excellent work paul :thumb: nice idea on the window stickers stunning car that just wish you could of recorded some enigine nosie lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

:thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice one Paul :thumb:

Neil


----------



## jon-v8 (Jan 26, 2006)

Awesome 'Maro, top work aswell!

Just hope Pontiac will respond soon with the Trans Am!


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Cracking motor, funny looking at the outline of the car - its almost the same as the outline on your signs...

Liking the sticker idea as well - that's a good idea that I can see others following 

Bet it sounded as good as it looked as well.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

What a motor, thanks so much for sharing, I love the Camaro's and it's such as shame they don't sell more of them in the UK...........

The final result looks great and well worth the 15 hours work, top job Paul!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very sharp end product Paul, liking the new stickers:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

What a car! Good work!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Car looks awesome. Nice work correcting it too.


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing car. Stunning job done. Fair play mate


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Very very nice car.


----------



## CJS-086 (Mar 1, 2010)

Such a beautiful car :doublesho :argie: :argie: :argie:

Great job, came up well :thumb:


----------



## t_m_evans (Apr 28, 2009)

Just stunning! its just a shame its left hand drive.


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

looking good fella :thumb:
but I want it's daddy :devil: :lol:


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Stunning motor!! I want one!! (A sticker that is!!!!) :wave::lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

awesome car and awesome detail.

Would look mean as hell in black though.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Saw it at the FOS and thought....that looks too tidy not to have been detailed.....so I guessed but didnt know it was from you! Top work squire!


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

stunning motor and cracking job!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Top job :thumb:

Gorgeous car 

Shame its not in yellow though


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

e30sport32 said:


> excellent work paul :thumb: nice idea on the window stickers stunning car that just wish you could of recorded some enigine nosie lol


What he said 

BTW Any problem with me nicking the sticker idea?


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2010)

Reds said:


> What he said
> 
> BTW Any problem with me nicking the sticker idea?


No probs, IIRC Robbie has stickers too. Valet Magic


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work.... certainly something you don't see over here everyday


----------



## puki87 (Mar 4, 2010)

Superb job!!!


----------



## ryan.jones11 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome work. I definitely want one of them.


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Aweseome pics


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very good job on this eyecatcher!


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Great job Paul :thumb::wave:.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looks lovely, white is a pig to get looking nice.


----------



## THE CHAMP (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice job on the car shame it had a sunroof as the non sunroof cars have a more aggresive look that suits a musscle car. :thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Awesome car and nice work/pics :thumb:


----------



## Jamie-O (Jan 28, 2010)

03OKH said:


> Awesome car and nice work/pics :thumb:


As above. I'd want one in a different colour though..


----------



## Wingy16v (Aug 23, 2009)

Just saw a review on Top Gear for this tonight!

Amazing car and looks the part too. Top job matey!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a beast! paintwork looks gorgeous


----------



## myles (Jul 6, 2006)

What a monster. I like it.......a lot. It is absolutely gleaming as well, what a job!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice work Paul....if only they did these in right hand drive! 
Alex


----------

